# ACS assessment 261312 ( developer programmer)



## srghvn (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I was about to prepare (get certified) all the documents for ACS assessment for Developer Programmer 261312. I have a few questions:

1} How do we pay for the assessment: Can we use debit card ?

2} I am submitting Passport front and back page as DOB proof. Is this sufficient or should I give Birth certificate as well ?

3} I am submitting marks Transcript for Degree (1 page) instead of marks cards for all 8 semesters (8 pages) . Is this fine ?

4} I read in a thread, sometime ago, that we need a cover letter. But I am not able to find it now. Can you please let me if we need a covering letter and also give me a link to the format of this letter ?

5} For the PDF files of each document: I am having the first page of the pdf to be Title + Contents + any special comments ( I need to give explanation for some documents ). Then from the second page on, I have the actual document scan. Is this fine ?

6} My name in marks card has only initials while the name in the passport has the initials expanded. Should I have an affidavit ?

Thank you
srghvn


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello, please find my replies below





srghvn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was about to prepare (get certified) all the documents for ACS assessment for Developer Programmer 261312. I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## srghvn (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Vincent,

I do not have credit card and do not want to get one. Is there any other way ? I have read some people talk about using travel card or something.

Thank you
srghvn


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

srghvn said:


> Hi Vincent,
> 
> I do not have credit card and do not want to get one. Is there any other way ? I have read some people talk about using travel card or something.
> 
> ...


Second option is by direct deposit:

Direct Deposit & International Fund Transfers account details:
 Bank: Commonwealth Bank of Australia
 Branch: Corner Liverpool & Castlereagh St, SYDNEY, NSW, 2000, AUSTRALIA
 Branch Number: (BSB) 062 - 017
 Account Name: Australian Computer Society Inc. Council Account
 Account Number: 80 - 1049 SWIFT Code: CTBAAU2S
Please include your full name and application number in the Remitter Details of the payment advice and a copy of the transfer paperwork or evidence in the application as proof of payment.
Please Note: ACS is unable to process payments made by Cheque, Money Order or Cash.


----------



## srghvn (Jun 18, 2013)

*Debit card ok*

Hi Guys,

I asked ACS in an email about this and they replied that Debit card is also acceptable.

Thank you
srghvn


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi,

Can we raise our queries with ACS with the ID - [email protected]

Savio


----------



## vikmishr (Oct 5, 2013)

savioanbu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we raise our queries with ACS with the ID - [email protected]
> 
> Savio


 Yes i find ACS guys quite responsive. i got replies of my queries in a day.

Vikas


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

I was looking for this... - debit card payment for ACS assessment...!!!

Thanks friends...!


----------



## arunan (Dec 24, 2013)

srghvn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I asked ACS in an email about this and they replied that Debit card is also acceptable.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I too have a similar problem. Please let me know how did you make payment with debit card ? Did you still choose the credit card option and made payment through debit card? I have a debit card from India . Please help.

Thanks,
Aruna


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi, 

I am also planning to apply for developer programmer. But there are other 2 jobs roles which are almost the same as developer programmer. 

Analyst Programmer 261311 
Software Engineer 261313 

Can you please let me know your idea behind choosing developer programmer. 

Thanks
Mohan


srghvn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was about to prepare (get certified) all the documents for ACS assessment for Developer Programmer 261312. I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi,

same query here...was about to fill as 261313, but the issue is since the entire 2613 is in the flagged list, what should be the best occpation to choose frm the list....

does all flagged occupations get removed generally?


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

kingcantona7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> same query here...was about to fill as 261313, but the issue is since the entire 2613 is in the flagged list, what should be the best occpation to choose frm the list....
> 
> does all flagged occupations get removed generally?


Hi Kingcantona7, 
what is the flagged list?


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

Mohan Babu said:


> Hi Kingcantona7,
> what is the flagged list?



The flagged list is the list of jobs monitored by AWPA. AWPA is the organisation that recommends the skilled list to DIBP. You can find the list of flagged jobs here

Flagged Occupations


----------



## manish777 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi 

I am basically from India, having more then 14 years of experience which is status of director . freelancer , Web designer , developer , Web Arch . shorter period i was in my own comapny , How can i show my business ? will the accept pay pal merchant statement ,tax submission .

Thanks 
MS


----------

